# HELP : Impossible de synchroniser photos



## cflo (31 Août 2014)

Gros souci avec mon iPad Air : il m'est devenu impossible de synchroniser les photos, via iTunes. 
Quand je clique sur "Photos" dans le menu de l'Ipad dans iTunes, la roue grise se met en marche... et ne s'arrête jamais ! J'avais plusieurs albums Aperture synchronisés et maintenant impossible de faire quoi que ce soit. 
Peut-être une explication : ma bibliothèque Aperture a changé d'emplacement. Qu'en pensez-vous ? Et que dois-je faire pour y remédier ?
Merci d'avance pour votre aide, toujours très efficace.


----------



## adixya (31 Août 2014)

T'as essayé d'effacer le dossier iPod photo cache ?


----------



## ckyja (1 Septembre 2014)

Peut être indiquer à iTunes le nouveau emplacement de la bibliothèque Aperture?


----------



## cflo (4 Septembre 2014)

Plus de bug... Je ne sais pas ce qu'il s'est passé.
En tout cas, merci pour votre aide


----------

